# Default search screen  to Spanish?



## Garbo

Is there some way to have my search screen default to Italian-English or English-Italian?  After I execute a search in either of these, the search screen "defaults" to "English-Spanish."  So, before I can do another search, I must correct it.  If I do several searches in a row, I inevitably have to correct it again.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks to all.


----------



## jann

hi Garbo, 

I'm sorry you're having trouble, but I can't seem to reproduce this problem.  Regardless of whether I use the dictionary/title search box at the top of the forums or the search box at the the top of any given dictionary entry, the default language choice in the box is whatever dictionary I had used most recently at the moment when I loaded that particular page. Could you give step-by-step instructions that I can follow to see the problem?

Even just one search in a dictionary other than EN-IT will reset the default choice in that box next time you load a page.  The cause-effect relationship wouldn't be obvious if you're like me and tend to have a lot of WR tabs open at the same time.

I can think of one other detail that might be relevant: The only way to keep track of your most recent dictionary choice/preference is to put that information on a cookie.  So if you have your browser set to reject/delete/etc. cookies all the time, that might explain things... 

If you're a Firefox or Chrome user, you can avoid the search box entirely with WR search shortcuts.  They're especially helpful if you often use several different dictionaries and are constantly having to select a different language.


----------



## Peterdg

jann said:


> but I can't seem to reproduce this problem.


Neither can I.


----------



## siares

jann said:


> I can't seem to reproduce this problem.


Whichever screen I go to, for  very short blink the search box says English-Spanish, only then does it change into the one used.

But sometimes I notice the option reverts to English-Spanish in My Threads (only once, before I change it again) , although I never use this option whilst searching so the page has nowhere to remember it from. 

Question for EO:
whatever search I do before, the search option remains English definition.
Is there a way to make English synonyms default?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Garbo,

For it to "remember" your favorite dictionary, both JavaScript and cookies need to be enabled.  If it works on the WR homepage, but not inside the dictionaries, the ads might be interfering.


----------



## Garbo

I have narrowed down the instances of this seemingly serendipitous event!!  

Every time I use the _conjugation _option and then return to the dictionary, the search screen "defaults" to _Spanish-English.  
_
I cannot duplicate with certainty the other times it happens.  Sometimes if I connect from the WRF icon on my desktop, it gives me Spanish-English.  

I have only used the Spanish dictionary a few times in all the years I've been on the Forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Garbo,

Can you tell me an exact series of steps that causes it to change to Spanish-English? I can't replicate it.


----------



## Garbo

mkellogg said:


> Garbo,
> 
> Can you tell me an exact series of steps that causes it to change to Spanish-English? I can't replicate it.



For example, I type "avere" in the Italian English search screen.  I click on "coniugatore."  I find the tense I need, scroll to the upper left screen which reads "WordRef...." which returns me to the Forum which now reads "Spanish English."


----------



## mkellogg

I see now. We will get this fixed.

Thanks!


----------



## Garbo

Thank you!


----------

